
How to Get Back to the Moon in 4 Years--This Time to Stay - pramsey
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/how-to-get-back-to-the-moon-in-4-years-this-time-to-stay/
======
pramsey
Even granted the technical capacity (and there seems to be a quantity of
magical thinking in this article) the core question remains unanswered: to
what end? We get a moon base established and then...

